# favorite foods?!?!



## reptastic (May 18, 2010)

i have noticed recently that the b/w's have been eating less and less turkey almost to the point were they takeo ne bite and thats it, other than the rodents they all seem to relish chicken breast, and telapia. but today i discovered that they all love chicken gizzards, i mean they all dove in their bowls and cleared them within a few seconds, i havnt seen a feeding response from nero like this in a while except for well rodents! now pyro has no favorite food that i know of lol. he will eat any and everything in his food bowl, but these b/w's chose now to want to be picky, especially nero the greediest reptile i ever seen lol, if its not any of her fave she dont bother with it! any of you have tegus who just up and decided to be picky eaters out of no were?


----------



## txrepgirl (May 19, 2010)

Yes  . Our Argentine b/w Tegu Leonidas ( our biggest one. But not the oldest one ) has been very picky since he was little. All the other adults that we have are great eater. They eat anything ( fruits, too ). Our two All American hatchlings are kind of picky, too, but that's normal for most hatchlings.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

Mine is picky. Some foods she eats a ton of, others not so much. And depends on the day to. I know mine really loves chicken hearts and cut up chicken livers, both with sprinkled calcium powder. That's her favorites. Eggs not so much. Ground turkey rolled into balls with cod liver oil she loves but takes her forever to eat! I want her to eat them by the ball but she just keeps taking bites out of the turkey balls (which I spent so much time on rolling up!).


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 19, 2010)

Mine's not really picky. He'd try to eat a lego block if i put it in his bowl, lol. And when he was little he tried to take a bite out of my shoes a few times. His favorite is obviously rats, because he always goes for those first when i feed him those, and he seems to like mango more than some other fruits, but other than that he just likes to eat in general.


----------



## preston897 (May 19, 2010)

so far the only thing mine does not like is eggs and mealworms. he took a few bits of egg and will no longer touch. and he wont even give mealworms the time of day.


----------



## reptastic (May 19, 2010)

but the crazy part about it is nero ate everything in her bowl when she was a hatchling, there was nothing she would turn down except fruit, she chose to want to be picky now!


----------



## preston897 (May 19, 2010)

maybe she is telling you that she wants new stuff! like you said she eats the chicken. she says "im tired of turkey daddy!"


----------



## kyle (Jun 28, 2010)

My red tegu absoultly loves eggs! That would have to be by far his fav food. A lot of ppl say that their gu loves mice but mine not so much, he will eat them but never finish. He also eats all his turkey with cod liver oil and beef liver.


----------



## Herplings (Jun 28, 2010)

Gizzards, Rats, Salmon and Eggs are Samson's fav foods.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 28, 2010)

Both my tegus are deffintnly not picky if its in their bowl they will eat it. Pretty much any meat and fruit is on the menu, but also things like collard greens and carrots are also eatten by my older tegu. However is Bosco is to have a treat his absolut favorite food is live crayfish... i think he just likes the crunch they make.


----------



## Pikey (Jun 28, 2010)

Harley's favorites - Bass Minnows, Raspberries, bananas, Beef Liver, Hissers
Penny's favorites - Bass Minnows, Raspberries, Cantaloupe, Beef Liver, Hissers
Jonesy's favorites - Kiwi, Red Grapes, Crayfish
Liz's favorites - Red Grapes, Raspberries, Mango, Chicken

They all eat Turkey, Rats, Bananas, Blue Berries, & Chicks


----------



## carcharios (Jun 28, 2010)

My guys go into a catatonic state when I feed them eggs. You could cut their tails off and they wouldn't even budge. Their eyes dilate big time - almost as if they're drugged. I've also notice that eating raw egg induces them to defecate, so keep that in mind if you ever want to ensure that they're not impacted.


----------

